# Hand grinder for low use



## MJI (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Are there any users here that use a hand grinder to make machine espresso?

I'm considering purchasing an entry level machine like the classic, but as I'd probably only use it a few times a week, wondering how realistic it would be to use it with my current porlex tall.

I mean is it viable? When searching it seems for more usage it might not be, but for just Saturday and Sunday use, is it unrealistic?

Mike


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can use the Porlex but wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

I use my porlex with my espresso machine only at weekends, and then use it during the week for my aeropress, to my taste I'm getting more than acceptable coffee, and until my use increases, I won't be upgrading to an electric grinder


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you are going to use a Porlex for espresso it might be worth buying a nylon locking nut for the tricky in between settings.

I started out using a Porlex but found it too frustrating and ended up buying a Mignon grinder.


----------



## MJI (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi all and thanks.

I suspect it'll be down to more me than the grinder!

Thanks for the tip about the locking nut though, sounds like that would be handy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What kind of beans do you think you will be trying for espresso. The lighter the roast the harder to hand grind.

The potential frustrations with the porlex will be the effort required to grind for espresso ( finer grind more elbow grease ) along with the range of settings to get the correct grind size and hence a tasty extraction

Espresso can be a less forgiving and more frustrating way to make tasty coffee. Doubly so with a classic and a porlex.

A lot if people will try with that combination and either quickly change grinders or give up.

It may be worth exploring other brew methods to what you currently use , that will be more tasty and easier to make with the porlex.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike, I used a Hario Slim reasonably successfully with my Classic (and from posts above and elsewhere) there are forum members using a porlex and other hand grinders. In the end the time it was taking and the extent to which my thumb was blistering (in addition to the tubs of elbow grease I was getting through) took me into the hands of an electric grinder and, of course, there is a difference in the end results. Oddly, though, I miss the sense of direct engagement and control from hand grinding (although I still use that for an aeropress or occasional stove top). Good luck!


----------



## MJI (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the great input people. Appreciate it.

I think medium roast for beans.

Suppose I can suck it and see!


----------



## BenjaminPiper (Jul 22, 2014)

I use a Hario Slim for my Aeropress at work. It's a pretty good grinder, fits comfortably in one hand whilst you grind with the other and doesn't need to be rested on a surface like bigger grinders do. However that means it has quite a small container - around 35g on my aeropress setting - which means it's is only good for one or two drinks at a time. The grind size is set by a click wheel so its in increments but they are quite small. It cost me twenty pounds I think and I've been using it for a year and a half with no problems.


----------

